# Bosemani rainbows..eats soft-leaved plants.



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Just found out who's been gnawing on my older tonina fluviatillis leaves...it's my rainbows D:

So far you guys must be wary..these guys DO EAT SOFT-LEAVED PLANTS when they get that need for vegetation in their diet. They nipped off my new tonina fluviatillis's new tip leaves right off. They also eat stargrass. And glosso as well.

When they get that urge to eat soft leaved plants, they will and they will go on the soft-leaved plants. So far the plants they decided to wreck.

Tonina fluviatillis
Stargrass
Glosso
Elatine americana


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

do you feed them any vegetables in their diet?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I doubt that helps much. Why choose flakes when you can have the real deal? LOL. Sorry to hear of your luck.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have found my turqoise bows munching on the dead leaves of my Downoi but none of my other plants. It may be hair algae thats on the downoi but they do munch on them occasionally.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a forest of tonina fluviatillis and have had 3 big bosemani rainbows that I raised since they were just young pups. They never bother or chew on the tonina fluviatillis leaves. Go figure.

Then again someone else here got rid of their bosemani when he said they were seriously harrassing his cards and other tetras. Mine have been living with a huge school of cards, 10 or so golden tetras, 6 rummy-noses, and a few pencilfish and they bother none of them. Just chase each other around from time to time, and are big hogs at feeding time...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

My bosemani rainbows probably lack vegetables in their diet, I am currently feeding them veggie flakes from now on..hopefully that will help. I will eventually move my toninas back later once they forget about it lol


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd try shelled peas as well. Rainbows do like alot of vegetables in their diet. If they're not getting it, they will probably go for the plants.


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

I feed mine with vege flakes and seaweeds, but they still eat my stargrass, and hygro polyspherma. But they don't eat them totally to kill the plant. So far my stargrass and polypherma are still alive. Once, new shoots comes out, they have a banquet.

Oh well


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

Hedgie said:


> I'd try shelled peas as well. Rainbows do like alot of vegetables in their diet. If they're not getting it, they will probably go for the plants.


Peas are often recommended, seems like work to me. I just throw a cucumber slice in therre once in a while or whatever else i think they'll want from my salad (in addition to spectrum pellets). It's like they get their veggies from table scraps!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I might try peas


----------

